# Mite study



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw this video on another forum and thought it worth passing on.

https://umdrightnow.umd.edu/news/um...s-revolutionary-finding-about-bee-health-wins


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone posted his pitch on here when the voting was going on. Glad that those from BS who voted for him contributed to his award. J


----------

